# Baptist askin Questions



## Gabassmaster (Oct 5, 2010)

how come catholics can read out of a king James 
Bible and skip over the parts where it says the only way to heaven is through jesus christ, yet they will skip over that and worship mary? And why do they believe you have to get saved over and over again, once youve got it, YOUVE GOT IT!. the bible talks about eternal security and once your saved there is no need to worry anymore, you only get saved once.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll respond with a question of my own.  How come Baptist's that believe the KJV is the only inspired translation can skip over the Dueterocanonical Books (aka Apocrypha) that were originally a part of the KJV 1611?


----------



## earl (Oct 5, 2010)

You must have missed the OSAS threads. You may have missed the  post about starting Protestant/Catholic wars . 
Do you have a problem Catholics? Aren't ya'll all brothers in Christ ?

Don't Baptist handle snakes and drink poison ?


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 5, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> how come catholics can read out of a king James
> Bible and skip over the parts where it says the only way to heaven is through jesus christ,



I'll let the Catholics speak for themselves, but they could also ask how a Baptist could read out of the KJV and skip over the part where Jesus says:

"... thou art Peter, and upon this rock I will build my church".


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 5, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> I'll let the Catholics speak for themselves, but they could also ask how a Baptist could read out of the KJV and skip over the part where Jesus says:
> 
> "... thou art Peter, and upon this rock I will build my church".



Another Can of worms, LOL

He didn't say Thou are Peter and upon you I will build my Church did he ?
So "This" Rock was the Lord Himself.

Even Peter Said Christ os the Stone;
1st Peter 2
 4As you come to him, the living Stone—rejected by men but chosen by God and precious to him— 5you also, like living stones, are being built into a spiritual house to be a holy priesthood, offering spiritual sacrifices acceptable to God through Jesus Christ. 6For in Scripture it says: 
   "See, I lay a stone in Zion, 
 a chosen and precious cornerstone, 
   and the one who trusts in him 
      will never be put to shame."[a] 7Now to you who believe, this stone is precious. But to those who do not believe, 
   "The stone the builders rejected 
      has become the capstone,*"[c] 8and, 
   "A stone that causes men to stumble 
      and a rock that makes them fall."[d] They stumble because they disobey the message—which is also what they were destined for. 
 9But you are a chosen people, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a people belonging to God, that you may declare the praises of him who called you out of darkness into his wonderful light. 10Once you were not a people, but now you are the people of God; once you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.*


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 5, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> I'll let the Catholics speak for themselves, but they could also ask how a Baptist could read out of the KJV and skip over the part where Jesus says:
> 
> "... thou art Peter, and upon this rock I will build my church".



I go to a baptist church, we love that verse, never ever skip over it,for  we also know what it realy means!


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 5, 2010)

SneekEE and LJ:  I know you have an answer for the Catholics just as they have an answer to the OP regarding Mary, salvation, etc.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 5, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> how come catholics can read out of a king James
> Bible



I have a few Catholic friends (see the 'denying the bible' thread) and they wont touch a king james bible with a 10 foot pole for whatever reason.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 5, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I'll respond with a question of my own.  How come Baptist's that believe the KJV is the only inspired translation can skip over the Dueterocanonical Books (aka Apocrypha) that were originally a part of the KJV 1611?



Most don't know if they are reading the 1611, the 1789 or the 1885 by the bishop of canterbury.

Musta been a few crazy Catholics slipped it in when ol' king James wasn't looking. 


Ya'll dont mind me, I'm feeling a bit peevish tonight.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

I think most Christians are happen to have whatever Bible that can get their hands on.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 6, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I think most Christians are happen to have whatever Bible that can get their hands on.




Amen to that


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> how come catholics can read out of a king James
> Bible and skip over the parts where it says the only way to heaven is through jesus christ, yet they will skip over that and worship mary? And why do they believe you have to get saved over and over again, once youve got it, YOUVE GOT IT!. the bible talks about eternal security and once your saved there is no need to worry anymore, you only get saved once.



Which KJV Bibe?  There were four DIFFERENT KJV Bibles.  In fact, the early KJV had the Apocrypha / Deutercanonical books in them.  Which of the four versions do you read?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 6, 2010)

By the way I do a lot of research Using the "Nacar Colunga"A Catholic Bible and to me the best translation ,of course in Spanish.


----------



## pnome (Oct 6, 2010)

Good luck to you sir!!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 6, 2010)

pnome said:


> Good luck to you sir!!



What was your first clue? 

Anyway, good luck with that.  I am going out to find my deer from last night.


----------



## pnome (Oct 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Anyway, good luck with that.  I am going out to find my deer from last night.



Good luck to_ you_ sir!


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> What was your first clue?
> 
> Anyway, good luck with that.  I am going out to find my deer from last night.



Take a catholic, a Pentecostal , a Baptist and a Jew to help you find the deer, let's see who finds it first ?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Take a catholic, a Pentecostal , a Baptist and a Jew to help you find the deer, let's see who finds it first ?



Well, a Baptist and a Catholic looked last night with no luck, so that leaves me two options


----------



## earl (Oct 6, 2010)

Better take a Pagan and his tracking dawg .


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

The baptist probably brought it back to life and you'll never find it.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 6, 2010)

earl said:


> Better take a Pagan and his tracking dawg .



I had a dawg and he did good.  He stopped at the fence.  So we went over the fence and still no luck. (Disclaimer: I have their permission to cross their property  )


Ronnie T said:


> The baptist probably brought it back to life and you'll never find it.


Gotta watch them fellers...


----------



## vanguard1 (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## SneekEE (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Take a catholic, a Pentecostal , a Baptist and a Jew to help you find the deer, let's see who finds it first ?



You will need 2 penticostal brothers, one to pray in the spirit asking God where the deer is, then He will answer in tonges, and the other will interprit the location.

The catholic will first have to go to confession, then he will pray to the blessed virgen Mother Mary, asking her to send Peter or and angel to guide them to the deer.

The jew will not even cross a fence or shine a light at night to look for the deer until he has a letter from the landowner, and local law enforcment telling him it is legal for him to go look for the deer.

The baptist will not help you at all with out a invitation to do so, then a love offering, and even then he will protest, saying it is all about shot placement, shot placement, shot placement!

I sure hope every one sees the humor in that....


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 6, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> You will need 2 penticostal brothers, one to pray in the spirit asking God where the deer is, then He will answer in tonges, and the other will interprit the location.
> 
> The catholic will first have to go to confession, then he will pray to the blessed virgen Mother Mary, asking her to send Peter or and angel to guide them to the deer.
> The jew will not even cross a fence or shine a light at night to look for the deer until he has a letter from the landowner, and local law enforcment telling him it is legal for him to go look for the deer.
> ...



I did see the humor....but you have it ALL WRONG.  The patron saint of hunting is "Hubert" and it has become the logo found on the bottle of Jagermeister.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I did see the humor....but you have it ALL WRONG.  The patron saint of hunting is "Hubert" and it has become the logo found on the bottle of Jagermeister.



Have to be honest, didnt have a clue what ya meant.... so i googled it. LOL!!! you aint jokin.....

Jagermeister (Hunt Master)- St Hubert - German 
Saint Hubertus or Hubert (born c. 656 to 658, probably in Toulouse; died May 30, 727 or 728 in Tervuren near Brussels, Belgium), called the "Apostle of the Ardennes" was the first Bishop of Liège. Hubertus is a Christian saint, the patron saint of hunters, mathematicians, opticians and metalworkers, and used to be invoked to cure rabies . Saint Hubert was widely venerated in the Middle Ages. The iconography of his legend is entangled with the legend of St Eustace.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I had a dawg and he did good.  He stopped at the fence.  So we went over the fence and still no luck. (Disclaimer: I have their permission to cross their property  )
> 
> Gotta watch them fellers...



So you let that dog take another deer for you huh?

Sad

Next thing we know you'll have your genie hens hunting rabbit.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Take a catholic, a Pentecostal , a Baptist and a Jew to help you find the deer, let's see who finds it first ?




You could take Lowjack but he would just tell you how great he is at finding deer, how he speaks at least three different deer dialects, and how you can only really find the deer as messianic deer hunter.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 6, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Have to be honest, didnt have a clue what ya meant.... so i googled it. LOL!!! you aint jokin.....
> 
> Jagermeister (Hunt Master)- St Hubert - German
> Saint Hubertus or Hubert (born c. 656 to 658, probably in Toulouse; died May 30, 727 or 728 in Tervuren near Brussels, Belgium), called the "Apostle of the Ardennes" was the first Bishop of Liège. Hubertus is a Christian saint, the patron saint of hunters, mathematicians, opticians and metalworkers, and used to be invoked to cure rabies . Saint Hubert was widely venerated in the Middle Ages. The iconography of his legend is entangled with the legend of St Eustace.



Also in the Guiness Book of World Records for longest protracted birth......... two years, three months, seventeen days, eleven hours, forty-one minutes, thirty-five seconds.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 6, 2010)

earl said:


> You must have missed the OSAS threads. You may have missed the  post about starting Protestant/Catholic wars .
> Do you have a problem Catholics? Aren't ya'll all brothers in Christ ?
> 
> Don't Baptist handle snakes and drink poison ?



I'm a Baptist earl.
Only crazy folks handle snakes and drink poison.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just when I thought it was safe to come back..


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 7, 2010)

Big7 said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to come back..



Welcome back.  Haven't heard from you in a while.

.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 7, 2010)

Big7 said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to come back..



It is


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 7, 2010)

Dominic said:


> You could take Lowjack but he would just tell you how great he is at finding deer, how he speaks at least three different deer dialects, and how you can only really find the deer as messianic deer hunter.





that and the fact that you have no idea what you are doing since you weren't from the line of deer trackers and you can only hope to translate deer dialect while he can transliterate it.


----------



## earl (Oct 7, 2010)

But he could circumsize it or exorcise it .


----------



## huntmore (Nov 24, 2010)

lowjack why didn't you post verses after the one you quoted you know where it says who ever sins YOU hold bound will be bound in Heaven or something to that effect?


----------

